# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Aspirante a maga un tanto atípica

## belenny

Hola a todos!
Me llamo Belén, tengo 21 años (desde hoy  :Lol: ) y soy de Madrid.

Digo que soy atípica porque seguramente no haya mucha gente que se acerque a este mundillo para complementar otro que encima en mi caso es bastante diferente, pero igual hasta hay más casos  :001 302: 

Siempre me ha gustado la magia e incluso sé hacer varios truquitos de cartas de los típicos, pero nunca ha ido más allá la cosa. 
El caso es que de un tiempo a esta parte me he interesado mucho en el adiestramiento de animales (agapornis concretamente, aunque los métodos que uso se pueden aplicar a otros perfectamente) y está resultando muy bien como enriquecimiento ambiental para ellos y como diversión para mí. A la gente también le suele gustar mucho, todo hay que decirlo, pero eso siempre ha estado en un segundo plano.
De cara a mi futuro trabajo como maestra y viendo que se me están acabando un poco las ideas para jugar con mis agapornis he pensado que sería divertido montar alguna cosilla relacionada con la magia en la que ellos sean los protagonistas, o más bien los ayudantes  :Smile1:  

He estado leyendo un poco por el foro y veo que hay gente que trabaja con palomas y periquitos, si tenéis alguna duda sobre cómo enseñarles a hacer algo no dudéis en preguntar  :Wink:  No soy ninguna experta, pero puedo ayudaros a dividir el ejercicio en pasos sencillos y daros ideas para irlo modelando en caso de que no sepáis por dónde empezar.

Paso a presentaros a mis pequeñajos:

La primera en llegar fue Wiki, la hembra, ahora tiene algo más de 2 años de edad:



Y el segundo fue Mac, el macho, que tiene casi 11 meses:



A los dos los crié yo a mano, pero cada vez estoy más convencida de que esta no es la mejor manera de que crezcan... Ese es otro tema que no pinta mucho por aquí, pero como he leído que se aconseja que las aves con las que se hace magia sean criadas a mano si os interesa os doy más detalles  :Great: 

Os dejo también un par de vídeos para que veáis cómo se desenvuelven, si queréis conocerles mejor hay algunos vídeos más en mi perfil de youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atmz0SedyMk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K11ptFspUEw

(Por cierto, el primero lo he visto enlazado por el foro, el mundo es un pañuelo  :001 302: )

Un saludo!

----------


## Pulgas

Lo primero, feliz cumpleaños.
Lo segundo ¿Dónde está la tarta?
Lo tercero: Bienvenida al foro.
Para trabajar con animales tendrás que...
Bueno, lo dejamos para otro post, que hoy estás de fiesta.  :Wink1:

----------


## belenny

Gracias Pulgas xD Pues la tarta en la nevera, aun queda más para la noche, jeje.

Para trabajar con animales primero tengo que trabajar, imagino  :001 302:  
No hay prisa, de momento estoy leyendo porque veo que tenéis mucha info pero ya os plantearé las dudas que me vayan surgiendo y os comentaré las ideas que tengo. 
Os adelanto que no quiero nada espectacular, sólo algo muy sencillo en lo que los pornis puedan participar activamente y que les pueda gustar a los niños (público exigente donde los haya, pero también el más agradecido, ¿verdad?  :Smile1: ).

Sobre trabajar con animales he leído algunas cosas que no me han gustado mucho, pero supongo que son producto del desconocimiento y espero poder ayudar a cambiar algunos métodos (dejarles sin comer, "lanzarlos" a volar, ponerse guantes, ...). Conseguir que colaboren y se diviertan es más sencillo de lo que parece, pero se necesita paciencia y sobre todo respeto. Los animales (y en concreto las aves) son mucho más inteligentes de lo que la mayoría de la gente piensa  :Wink1:

----------


## SOFTVADER

Felicidades y bienvenida.

Un saludo.

----------


## KIKO M

Felicidades y  bienvenida!.

A ver que puedes sacar de positivo en este mundo, a lo mejor no te quedas solo en un par de juegos para hacer con tus agapornis si no que quieres extenderte mas, el caso es que cualquier excusa es buena para empezar en este mundillo  :Wink1: .

Por cierto, con nosotros vivia un tiempo uno de tus amigos que criamos a mano, como dices son muy curiosos e inteligentes.

Un saludo.

----------


## JaimePata

que bonitos los periquitos xD

----------


## belenny

La verdad es que sí son bonitos, aunque últimamente tengo una liada en casa que pa qué xD Han criado por primera vez y tengo 4 preciosos bebés ansiosos por volar sin parar por la casa, jajaja. Dentro de nada se irán, en cuanto les encuentre un buen hogar, pero mientras no veas lo que es tener 6 pájaros como mascotas  :O11: 




















En realidad me lo paso pipa... jaja.
A esto venía más o menos lo de antes, estos enanos han sido criados por sus padres completamente y son dóciles, incluso los he iniciado en el adiestramiento (sólo para acudir a la llamada, que son muy peques) sin problemas. 
La papilla no es la clave, de hecho suele acarrear problemas a la larga el hecho de criarlos solos. Que me lo digan a mí con Wiki, Mac tuvo que vivir en otra jaula más de 6 meses porque no lo reconocía como a un igual y se lo quería cargar... 

Perdonad el tocho, pero es que soy asidua a foros de agapornis y otros loros y me cuesta cambiar de tema, jajaja. En cuanto tenga una idea clara abriré un post en la sección correspondiente y os cuento, a ver si me podéis orientar un poco  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Bienvenida al foro y felicidades.

Esperaré impaciente ese hilo sobre adiestrar pajaros, pero no para que preguntes, sino para que nos enseñes  :Wink1: 

Una preguntita: ¿Qué les das como "premio"?

----------


## ignoto

Decirte que tu hembra (la "cara de melocotón") es de la misma especie que el mío (Arco, un macho).
Si no los crías "a mano" a base de papilla, no te servirán para la magia. Son demasiado inteligentes.

----------


## belenny

Ming, el premio debe ser personalizado, cada ave es un mundo  :001 302: 

Te cuento una buena manera de elegirlo: Coges todos los alimentos susceptibles de ser premio (que no sean perjudiciales para él en cantidades moderadas, me refiero) y se los pones en un comedero en trozos del mismo tamaño para que no se deje guiar por eso a la hora de elegir, el que más le guste de todos (el que se termine primero) es el más adecuado como premio  :Smile1: 

Si algunos de los candidatos no los ha comido nunca ofréceselos antes de hacer esta prueba, no vaya a ser que no los coma por desconocimiento pero en realidad cuando los pruebe sean la mejor opción  :Wink1: 

En mi caso uso panizo, también se llama mijo en rama. Lo desmigo completamente en un comedero y les voy dando las semillitas en la mano (antes les acercaba la rama y cogían unos bocaos increíbles xD).

Es importante que controles la cantidad para no desequilibrar la dieta, yo por ejemplo les doy aproximadamente una rama al mes a cada uno. Si no se las terminan a lo largo del mes con las sesiones de adiestramiento les doy lo que sobra en la rama poniéndosela en la jaula. Si antes de que acabe el mes se las terminan no les doy más hasta el siguiente mes.

Dejarles sin comer no es necesario para nada, ni para domesticarlos ni para que presten más atención en las sesiones. Alguna vez que Wiki tenía hambre y nos hemos puesto con una sesión he tenido que interrumpir y meterla en la jaula para que comiera porque estaba tan ansiosa por el premio que no se estaba divirtiendo y la atención era casi inexistente (sin que yo le dijera nada se ponía a intentar todos los ejercicios para ver si caía el premio).
Lo mejor es ir despacio y eligiendo ejercicios que les diviertan para combinarlos con los que queramos conseguir en el caso de que no les llamen tanto la atención. En el segundo vídeo lo principal es la adaptación al arnés, pero si sólo hago eso se aburren y se van. Con los otros ejercicios cambiamos un poco y se lo pasan pipa.

Fijaos, este chico me ha enseñado gran parte de lo que sé y trabaja únicamente con refuerzo positivo (y no siempre primario, si os fijáis a veces premia con caricias, besos o juegos).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T2-wMXtRgM

Ignoto, Wiki es una roseicollis oliva, supongo que te refires a la mutación porque Mac es también un roseicollis (solo que turquesa cobalto violeta SF)  :001 302: 

Como te digo no creo que sea necesario criarlos a mano, lo he podido comprobar con los 4 pollitos de Wiki y Mac. Ellos los han criado completamente y yo lo único que hacía era sacarlos un poco cada día y jugar con ellos, son igual de dóciles que cualquier papillero y no tienen los problemas que ellos suelen tener.
Wiki no reconocía a sus congéneres como iguales y cortejaba a las personas con la correspondiente frustración al no ser correspondida.
Mac era hiperdependiente, en el primer vídeo lo ves (viene sin que le llame, no quiere el premio, ...). Tuve que interrumpir las sesiones unas semanas hasta que fue ganando en independencia, sólo quería estar encima de mí. 

Los pollitos son muy sociables con las personas, acuden a la llamada perfectamente y no ha habido papilla de por medio, todo eso es un mito que les hace bastante daño a estos animales (estoy en varios foros de agapornis y no te puedes imaginar la cantidad de papilleros con problemas que me encuentro...).








Estoy completamente segura de que estos pollitos podrían trabajar para la magia y para lo que se quisiera  :Wink1:

----------


## ignoto

Perdón, me expliqué mal.
Me refería a que tienes que tenerlos desde pollitos, la mayoría tenemos uno y no los criamos en casa (si me viene una nidada de tórtolas ya tengo bastante "cacao") por lo que o los crías "a mano" o no puedes usarlos en magia.
Si que me refería a la mutación y el mío nos corteja a todos, no le gusta estar solo pero es lo que hay.
Prefiero las tórtolas para magia. Son menos inteligentes.

----------


## belenny

Hombre, con pornis adquiridos de mayores es más complicado, pero también se puede hacer, es cuestión de mucha paciencia y de dejar que vaya avanzando a su ritmo  :Smile1: 

Yo de pequeña tuve una pareja de adultos de tienda y conseguí que me perdieran el miedo y que subieran a la mano y al hombro sin problemas, lo que pasa es que en esa época lo del adiestramiento ni lo conocía, jeje. 

¿Tu salvajito es sociable con las personas o tiene miedo? 

Sobre la inteligencia te digo que no tiene por qué ser un impedimento, más bien una ventaja si adaptas lo que les quieres enseñar a este hecho. 
Como sabéis de magia entiendo más bien poco, pero lo que me estoy planteando hacer no creo que se acerque lo más mínimo a lo que se hace con tórtolas (que se estén quietas y luego aparezcan, que las lances y vuelvan, ...).
Un ejemplo sencillo: un truco de cartas de los típicos en los que la carta queda encima de la mesa debajo de la mano del voluntario y al final se descubre que es la misma que eligió el otro voluntario. La carta quedaría debajo del porni o en su pico boca abajo y entre medias haría alguna cosilla para darle "gracia" al truco base (no me la deja coger, se pone a picotearla, ...). 
En el discurso podría dar juego también la presencia de un porni como ayudante en el sentido de que no cobra, no sé, al menos yo lo veo que podría quedar divertido sin necesidad de que tuviera que hacer mucho el animal  :Smile1:

----------


## barajasdemelo

Bienvenida desde Coslada  (Madrid).
y
*23/11-21/12 Sagitario
FELICIDADES* --> 






He visto los videos y me han encantado, tus amigos son preciosos.

----------


## ignoto

Al bicho le encanta encaramarse al pelo de las personas que vienen a casa.

----------


## belenny

jajaja entonces no es tan salvaje  :302:

----------


## KIKO M

> Como te digo no creo que sea necesario criarlos a mano, lo he podido comprobar con los 4 pollitos de Wiki y Mac. Ellos los han criado completamente y yo lo único que hacía era sacarlos un poco cada día y jugar con ellos, son igual de dóciles que cualquier papillero y no tienen los problemas que ellos suelen tener.
> Wiki no reconocía a sus congéneres como iguales y cortejaba a las personas con la correspondiente frustración al no ser correspondida.


No lo queria decir antes por no quedar como el que no sabe... pero ya que una profesional del medio lo dice tengo que decir que es verdad. En mi casa ocurrio eso, incluso un veterinario nos lo dijo cuando lo llevamos por que le daban "locuras" al pajaro, y el rollo era ese que estaba cortejando costantemente a mi compañera, todo el dia y todo el rato ademas no veas el "pajarraco" como se ponia si me acercaba, incluso cuando estaba en la jaula la liaba parda.

Los goldfish son mas tranquilitos jejej  :Wink1:

----------


## belenny

Claro, esas cosas con los criados por los padres ya sean dóciles o no con los humanos no suelen pasar. 
Digamos que de esta forma aprenden que son agapornis, de la otra llegan a pensar que son humanos... Imaginaos lo que tiene que ser para un ave creerse humana y a la vez ver que no se la trata igual que al resto de los humanos de la casa, esto aparte del instinto reproductor frustrado, que como comenta Kiko puede traer problemas (la mayoría de los picajes en loros papilleros viene de ahí, por ejemplo).
Se puede criar a mano un ave sin que surjan los problemas, pero para eso tiene que estar con sus congéneres a la vez y relacionarse con ellos como le pide su instinto. Nosotros no debemos ser más que una especie amiga  :Smile1: 

Por cierto, no soy profesional, ¿eh? jeje. Tuve agapornis salvajes de pequeña y ahora tengo esta parejita de papilleros, pero lo que sé lo he aprendido mayormente en foros leyendo las experiencias de otros y experimentando yo misma con los míos lo poco que se puede experimentar en un par de años  :Wink1: 

Estoy leyendo mucho por el foro y pensando en lo que me gustaría hacer creo que lo ideal sería que empezara con un libro sobre cartomagia, ¿qué os parece el Canuto? Lo nombráis mucho, supongo que por algo será  :Smile1: 
Sobre barajas he leído el post it de marcas, pero me gustaría saber si pasa algo por usar una de las normales (no tengo ni idea de dónde puedo encontrar las otras y hacer una compra online en la que los portes son más caros que lo que compro se me hace raro xD).

----------


## KIKO M

a mi con cartas me parece haber visto algo con animales, se podria intentar que el pajaro se posara sobre la carta del espectador y algo asi no?, creo que es a lo que e refieres.

De todas formas ya te digo que la experiencia de la magia sin animales ya de por si es provechosa. El canuto es un buen libro sin duda alguna, yo fue el primero que me compre pero ademas hay otros, aunque es muy buena opcion para empezar. Sobre lo de las barajas para empezar puedes hacerlo con las baratas no pasa nada, ademas al principio se suelen caer mucho al suelo y estropearse facilmente, aunque con el tiempo desearas tener algunas buenas. Aprovecha algun pedido para pedir barajas asi el coste de envio compensa.

saludos.

----------


## belenny

Bueno, en principio supongo que tendré que aprender yo algo y luego ver cómo incorporo a los bichejos, así que creo que empezaré con las cartas que es lo que más me atrae por lo poquito que conozco  :Smile1: 

Lo bueno de estos animales es que trabajan muy bien con comandos visuales, en los vídeos si os fijáis bien aunque digo palabras en lo que se fijan es en mis manos. Tengo un gesto para cada ejercicio y aun sin decir la palabra lo hacen muy bien. 
Se puede llegar a insinuar el comando visual de forma que una persona no se dé cuenta y el porni responda bien, así que creo que se podría sacar mucho provecho.

Principalmente creo que los juegos en los que se podrían incluir con más éxito son los de cartomagia y quizá alguno de adivinación (¿mentalismo?). Ideas tengo, pero de magia me falta mucho (todo prácticamente) por aprender, jeje.

----------


## ALi

Bienvenida ! 
yo también acabo de llegar y ya estoy flipando con tus periquitos jeje!
pues nada eso te iba a decir pero ya lo has dicho tú, quizá las cartas es lo más asequible por ahora... y quién sabe quizá algún día los pajaritos podrán "adivinar" la carta de un espectador!!
yo ya veo casi como magia el arte de amaestrar animales... tengo una perra cachorrita y me trae de cabeza! pero cuando aprende algo es una gran satisfacción.
Saludos!

----------


## belenny

Gracias por la bienvenida Ali, y también por los halagos  :Smile1: 

Justamente las ideas que tengo van por ahí aparte de lo de ayudar sin intervenir mucho en la cartomagia que he comentado antes. 
No se haría muy difícil que por ejemplo entre algunos símbolos tocaran uno que de alguna manera yo hubiera forzado al espectador a elegir y hubiéramos ensayado previamente. Incluso sin forzar al espectador se podría asociar un comando visual a cada símbolo y comúnicárselo disimuladamente para que lo toquen  :001 302: 

Eso ya requeriría de más trabajo adiestrando, todavía no he trabajado con ellos  distinguir elementos muy parecidos y reconocer cada uno de ellos mediante un comando. Precisamente es el próximo paso que tenía pensado dar como "juego", les he comprado un juguete para intentar conseguir que reconozcan los colores y me den la anilla que les pida o metan las de cada color en su lugar (¿os imagináis una carrera cada uno con dos colores? jaja).



Este ejercicio es más intelectual que físico, a ver qué tal responden porque como os digo es lo primero que probaré con ellos en este sentido. Cuando se lleven a los pollitos empezaré supongo, mientras me da tiempo a irme iniciando en mi parte, que por lo que estoy leyendo irá para largo, no tenía ni idea de que era tan elaborado todo xD

----------


## Juantan

Bienvenida! en este foro hay muuucha información interesante!
Aquí un video de la hija de DaOrtiz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0VO-XQh85g
Tus "pollitos" podrían hacer lo que hace la niña.
Un saludo!

----------


## belenny

jajja qué graciosa la niña, gracias por el vídeo!

----------


## belenny

Reholas a todos! Estoy por aquí otra vez después de una época algo ajetreada y lo pongo aquí para que recordéis un poco lo que vine buscando  :001 302: 

Ya terminé la carrera y mañana empiezo a trabajar en un comedor escolar porque los puestos de maestro en mi comunidad están imposibles de conseguir sin experiencia... Y nada, ando practicando con el canuto que lo dejé de lado por falta de tiempo y ahora me tengo que poner las pilas para sobornar a algún niño que no quiera comer con un truco xD 

Con los pornis también sigo adelante, criaron de nuevo y hemos avanzado con el adiestramiento un poquito. Os comentaba lo del juguete de las fichas, aquí podéis ver cómo va la cosa con Wiki:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmdbfCgFs4M

Otro truquito:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Sq2x8tEIY8

Con Mac no he empezado muy en serio, quiero enseñarle otras cosillas más fáciles primero para que vaya cogiendo soltura en el tema de pillar lo que le quiero enseñar. Sabe dar la vuelta a la derecha, acudir a la llamada, volar a la jaula, dar la patita y hacer la voltereta en el dedo.

Creo que voy a hacerme con una baraja de plástico (si no me duraría poco con el pico que tienen xD) para intentar algún truco fácil con Wiki, cuando lo haga os cuento y os pongo algún vídeo. Si se os ocurren ideas os agradecería que me las comentarais  :Smile1: 

Un saludo!

----------


## Pulgas

Pues, bienvenida de nuevo.
Sigo convencido de que tu experiencia nos puede resultar muy enriquecedora.

----------


## Tracer

No tengo ni idea si en ese arnes se podria pegar de alguna manera una minicarta, y si pueden volar con el arnes puesto, pero... simplemente, fuerzas una carta, la haces desaparecer (en medio de la baraja, o donde buenamente sepas....) y con un poquito de historia y palique, ops... la carta elegida la trae el pajarito pegada al arnes, o en el pico, o donde le puedas enseñar....

----------


## belenny

No es aconsejable que vuelen con el arnés puesto, pero me sorprende tu creatividad xD

En el pico no habría problema, como ves en el segundo vídeo del post que he escrito hoy Wiki sabe traer objetos volando  :302:  
Esta era una de las ideas que tenía, en un espectáculo sería la caña tener al bichillo en un nivel superior sin haberlo presentado ni nada y al final pedirle al voluntario que alce la mano y cierre los ojos concentrándose para que le pueda leer la mente (la mano hace de antena xDD). Wiki acude a la llamada de cualquiera con ese comando visual, así que aparecería por sorpresa con la cartita en el pico y la depositaría en su mano, jeje. 
Lo que pasa es que yo lo de los escenarios como que no, mis aspiraciones son mucho más modestas pero lo dejo por si le sirve a alguien  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Bienvenida de nuevo al foro, Belén.

A ver si esta vez te quedas. Esto está lleno de viejos aburridos haciendo cartomagia, así que un contrapunto colorido como el de tus bichitos va a resultar muy refrescante.

Ya he aprendido a poner un arnés, ahora sólo me falta tener el agapornis.

----------


## Ming

Bienvenida de nuevo al foro  :Smile1: 


A ver si abes ese hilo que nos debes sobre adiestramiento de pajaros...  :Whistle: 

Es que quiero que "mi" pajarraco deje de picarme  :O10: 


:P
Bienvenida  :Smile1: 

Sip, estamos loc@s... ¿y?

----------


## belenny

Esto te puede servir me parece  :Wink1: 

http://agaporniscoqui.es/descargas/P..._AGAPORNIS.pdf

He abierto uno sobre magia con animales porque tengo curiosidad por saber lo que tenéis en el foro y qué métodos usáis por si puedo ayudar en algo, pero no está teniendo mucho éxito  :302:

----------


## Ming

> He abierto uno sobre magia con animales porque tengo curiosidad por saber lo que tenéis en el foro y qué métodos usáis por si puedo ayudar en algo, pero no está teniendo mucho éxito


Es que esos magos son muy tímidos :p

Pep Maria Magic abrió hace algún tiempo un Grupo para que se hablase de magia con animales, y dijo que estaba preparando un escrito o no se qué... Me parece que el tema de animales y magia... es casi como un tema tabú  :302: 


Sobre el librito del link... Gracias.
A ver si aprendo algo; gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## belenny

Es un artículo que escribí hace tiempo, si tienes dudas pregunta sin problema porque igual hay algunos términos un poco raros  :001 302: 

¿Y por qué crees que son tan tímidos? Qué raro  :O11: 
A mí me da un poco de miedo lo que he visto en algunas pelis de que matan al animal para hacer la desaparición y luego aparece otro, pero imagino que hará muchas décadas que eso no se hace  :07:  A ver si se pronuncian, que tengo mucha curiosidad.

----------


## Ming

> Es un artículo que escribí hace tiempo, si tienes dudas pregunta sin problema porque igual hay algunos términos un poco raros 
> 
> ¿Y por qué crees que son tan tímidos? Qué raro 
> A mí me da un poco de miedo lo que he visto en algunas pelis de que matan al animal para hacer la desaparición y luego aparece otro, pero imagino que hará muchas décadas que eso no se hace  A ver si se pronuncian, que tengo mucha curiosidad.


Por eso mismo.
Hay magos que hoy en día todavía no quieren hacer magia con animales por si les hacen daño. La caja tonta (tele) no ayuda en ese aspecto.
Y hay gente que no quiere ver magia con animales, porque piensan que se les hace daño...
Pero... a mí me parece que debe de ser como tus bichitos; si los tratas mal no querrán hacer lo que les pides, ¿no?  :Wink1: 
Se ve que tu les quieres mucho... si trabajas con ellos... o les quieres o les quieres, no hay más ^^
Vamos... eso creo...  :Oops: 

Belén, enséñanos tu sobre pájaros, y ya verás como poco a poco se animan  :Wink1: 


PD. Escribes de fábula, por ahora se te entiende todo, y es muy agradable de leer; gracias de nuevo. Me tengo que poner a estudiar química y a preparar un tour por Barcelona para mañana, pero luego seguiré con la lectura. Gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Dales tiempo, Belén. No todos están conectados 24 horas al día. Llegarán pronto los magos palomita para contestar tu pregunta.

O eso espero.

----------


## belenny

Lo sé Iban, es que al decirme eso Ming me extrañé xD 

Sobre lo que comentas, Ming, decirte que sí es un tema peliagudo si no entiendes de animales. 
Por ponerte un ejemplo salió un señor en "tú sí que vales" hace un tiempo con varios agapornis totalmente recortados (yo creo que con ese recorte no podían ni planear...) y la gente que no entiende veía impresionante lo que hacía con ellos mientras que a mí ni fu ni fa.
Básicamente se tiraban por un tobogán y hacían un par de gracias, pero vaya, tampoco tenían mucha opción encima de una mesa y sin poder volar. Aparte lo básico se veía que eran reticentes a hacerlo, el hombre les ponía la mano delante para que subieran y le rehuían, y al final los tenía que coger... A mí ese tipo de adiestramiento no me parece respetuoso, pero habrá opiniones para todos los gustos. 
Igual simplemente el chaval no tenía la información necesaria para adiestrarlos de otra manera, por eso veo interesante hablar de ello si aquí hay gente trabajando con animales. Yo no soy una profesional ni mucho menos, pero desde que descubrí el refuerzo positivo he visto que se puede tener una relación maravillosa con los animales y a la vez tener "control" sobre ellos, siempre respetándolos. 
Si un día no quieren entrenar no entrenan, si hacen algo mal simplemente se ignora y se vuelve a intentar, no se les regaña ni se les castiga, etc. 
La disposición para aprender que tiene Wiki es INCREÍBLE, dejando de lado el premio que le encanta ves que le divierte lo que hace y presta muchísima atención, así es como debe ser  :Smile1: 

Hay otro hobre que salió en "Tú sí que vales" y en "Factor X" que además de adiestrador era mago y trabajaba con loros grandes y peques (creo recordar un ara rauna, una cacatúa y un agapornis). Ese sí me gustó, era totalmente diferente el trato. Va vestido de pirata, creo que había vídeos en youtube.

----------


## Ming

Jeje, como siempre culpa mía  :Oops: 

Pero tienes que aceptar Iban que así le he logrado sacar (¿decir "sonsacar" sería correcto?... voy a por la RAE...) algunas cosillas más a la chiquilla  ;-)

----------


## Pulgas

Lo malo es que hay muchas gente (antipáticos que son  :Smile1: ) que no entra en Nuevos Miembros, así que, si queréis respuestas, tendréis que hacer las preguntas en otros subforos.
Sugiero  :Wink1: .

----------


## belenny

Eso hice! jaja. 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=26997

Lo que no sé es si es el subforo adecuado :P

----------


## Pulgas

Es, es el adecuado.
Tranquila, que llegará alguna respuesta. Y si no, ya verás como Iban se inventa alguna tontería. Je, je.

----------


## Iban

> Es, es el adecuado.
> Tranquila, que llegará alguna respuesta. Y si no, ya verás como Iban se inventa alguna tontería. Je, je.


Abuelo, un respeto.

No se vayan a pensar que nos llevamos bien.

----------


## Spes

Bien! Otra maga! Y además es maestra! Me alegro de que vuelvas al foro!

----------


## belenny

Ala! Eres de primaria también! Pues está la cosa como para tirar cohetes, como me ponga a hablar monopolizamos el foro xD

Hoy he empezado en un comedor escolar porque no hay curro ni en los privados/concertados... Tengo pensado presentarme a las oposiciones en junio, pero está la cosa chunga chunga, sólo llaman a los de inglés a pesar de que los de primaria tengan mejor nota. Están llamando ahora mismo a los de primaria que sacaron por encima de 7,5 y en inglés la lista va por los que sacaron un 3, ¿tú te crees? Todo para decir que en Madrid somos biling&#252;es, pero lo cachondo es que los colegios en los que meten de tutores a los de inglés NO son biling&#252;es... 

En fin, paro ya porque me enciendo xD Espero que por allí os vaya mejor... ¿Tú ya curras en un cole?

----------

